# Fairy rainbow happy sunshine preservation!!!



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Exciting news has arrived for all you contractors. 

I have come to the decision to start a new nationwide preservation company. We will be offering service in all 50 states. We will do most of the work "in house" with "sneakers on the ground". We will need a few good contractors added to our network to fill gaps our helicopters can't cover. Just google us to sign up 
Also here is a quick preview of our pricing matrix. 

Fairy rainbow happy sunshine preservation---pricing matrix

75.00 per CYD
350.00 Dry WNTZ
250.00 initial lawn up to 2" (100.00 per additional 1")
125.00 Per lock changed
75.00 Accept a work order
25.00 Send a follow up e-mail
85.00 fill out our vendor app
112.50 Per ounce of crap removed from toilet
5.00 Per Wire Cap


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

"We blow sunshine up yours" preservation INC. sounds good to me. 

lol


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> "We blow sunshine up yours" preservation INC. sounds good to me.
> 
> lol


That name was already taken.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

No shock there.

Which national claims that one proudly?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> No shock there.
> 
> Which national claims that one proudly?


I believe it was five related male family members.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Figures..... lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Make sure to get that in an LLC.

FRHSP...what's your discount?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Make sure to get that in an LLC.
> 
> FRHSP...what's your discount?


If you turn in assignments within 10 days we give you a 20% bonus!!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You don't pay crap to cap wires I'm out!!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> You don't pay crap to cap wires I'm out!!!


If I went up to 10.00 a cap would it help?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> If I went up to 10.00 a cap would it help?


Double that and you got a deal. Otherwise, they might think low pricing = poor quality.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMviaymhLKg


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Double that and you got a deal. Otherwise, they might think low pricing = poor quality.
> 
> Linda


Hey Linda! How's the go going?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

APlusPPGroup said:


> Double that and you got a deal. Otherwise, they might think low pricing = poor quality.
> 
> Linda


So $20.00 per cap plus bonus 20% so $24.00 per cap if done in ten days. Sound ok?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Hey Linda! How's the go going?


Doing good, Erik. How are you?

Linda


----------

